
Why CSS:before content doesn’t work on inputs and images - SimeVidas
https://webplatform.news/issues/2020-08-26
======
coreyworrell
Also to note, you can use `::before` and `::after` on `input` elements in all
new browsers if you set `appearance: none`. Works good for custom checkboxes.

